# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: ساخت سايت با قابليت استفاده از RSS

## Mo_hasan1366

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشي 
من چطور ميتونم سايت طراحي كنم كه از RSS پشتيباني كنه
لطفا به صورت كامل توضيح بديد چون تازه كار هستم
با تشكر

----------

